# Asus built-in webcam - anyone got it working?

## molot

Hey everyone

I've just bought Asus PW 201 LCD monitor with built-in webcam. Not a surprise, I can't get webcam working. Not a big deal, I'd bought that screen even without it, but when it's there, I'd like to get it working. Ya know, if win users can do it, why shouldn't we?

I've tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5055135&postcount=6 guide. Module is loaded all right, but with no app I can get the image.

Can anyone direct me to a solution? AFAIK this webcam model is quite popular in ASUS hardware.

I'm using amd64, if it matters.

If you've managed to read thorough whole post, thanks for attention  :Wink: 

```
lsusb -v

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0402 ALi Corp.

  idProduct          0x5602 Video Camera Controller

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                1 USB2.0 Camera

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          101

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1380  3x 896 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1300  3x 768 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               4

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

----------

## Melekh

Hi,

do you have a device /dev/video0?

You can also try the uvc driver for usb webcams. http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/

I think the first one in the  "Supported devices" list can be your cam.

The driver is in portage too.

```
media-video/linux-uvc
```

----------

## molot

 *Melekh wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> do you have a device /dev/video0?

 

I do. Depending on a software reaction, it either gives no output or is not a v4l device.

 *Melekh wrote:*   

> You can also try the uvc driver for usb webcams. http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
> 
> I think the first one in the  "Supported devices" list can be your cam.
> 
> The driver is in portage too.
> ...

 I've got it installed - it was a first thing I did, actually. Sadly, I wasn't able to figure out how it works. Any help (link or sth) would be priceless  :Smile: 

Thanx for input and suggestions.

----------

## Melekh

Hello,

after emerging media-video/linux-uvc you have to do 

```
modprobe uvcvideo
```

Then dmesg should show something similar to

```
uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Acer CrystalEye webcam (064e:a101)
```

And do have activated "video for linux" in your kernel?

----------

## molot

I'm afraid that's not my webcam. Effects:

```
# modprobe uvcvideo

# dmesg | grep driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

# ls /dev/v*

/dev/vcs    /dev/vcs3  /dev/vcs7    /dev/vcsa2  /dev/vcsa6   /dev/vmnet8

/dev/vcs1   /dev/vcs4  /dev/vcsa    /dev/vcsa3  /dev/vcsa7

/dev/vcs12  /dev/vcs5  /dev/vcsa1   /dev/vcsa4  /dev/vmmon

/dev/vcs2   /dev/vcs6  /dev/vcsa12  /dev/vcsa5  /dev/vmnet0

```

 and programs can't see it, no /dev/video* files...

USB works fine - WinXP @ VMWare can see the webcam.

----------

## oxEz

Make sure you enabled the driver in the kernel.

```
CONFIG_USB_M5602=m
```

This is the one I'm using and my webcam (same as yours), works perfectly.

----------

## Decha

Hope thread is not too old to re-open  :Wink: 

oxEz, thanks for the hint with the driver - I missed that section completely! Now the camera works but image is very greenish and a lot of stripes / other artifacts on the picture. Did you see this issue? Any ideas how to resolve?

I am on gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 / amd64.

Thanks.

----------

## pdw_hu

 *Decha wrote:*   

> Hope thread is not too old to re-open ;)
> 
> oxEz, thanks for the hint with the driver - I missed that section completely! Now the camera works but image is very greenish and a lot of stripes / other artifacts on the picture. Did you see this issue? Any ideas how to resolve?
> 
> I am on gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 / amd64.
> ...

 

Imo, the only thing you can do is try a newer kernel in hope of the driver getting updated/fixed.

----------

## Decha

Already tried 2.6.31-r2 - same issue  :Sad: 

----------

